# Custom Saddlebags?



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't help you with custom bags, but I think you might want to look into Stowaway saddle bags. Excellent quality, tons of pockets (and more space than they look like they have!) as well as being the most jostle free bags I have tried. They are also waterproof (not water resistant like a lot of other bags...). 

I got mine here (free shipping or $5 two day shipping. Can't beat that.): Saddle Bags & Holders


----------



## TinyTexasCowgirl (Sep 7, 2012)

Those aren't quite big enough. But appreciate the thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

You might find something here. You say camera equipment, I use a waterproof backpack for my equipment and it even holds my tripod. It doesn't interfere with my riding. I question camera equipment in saddle bags possibly getting banged around. 

Search for western and endurance horse saddlebags at Outfitters Supply.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Forgive me here, don't mean to hijack but there was a member who was on a ride around the world who had some awesome custom saddle bags I've been looking into. Can't remember the brand, does anyone know?


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

www.snugpax.com

I have some Snug Pax and love them. There are several different styles available on the website, and if you call her and discuss what you need she can make custom modifications. Very nice quality, well designed, and no bounce.


----------



## Angela32 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,

My friend could probably make you some. www.hammeredhorse.com 

Angela


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Annanoel said:


> Forgive me here, don't mean to hijack but there was a member who was on a ride around the world who had some awesome custom saddle bags I've been looking into. Can't remember the brand, does anyone know?


Try thegreathorsetrip.com or their facebook page The Great Horse Trip. I think you're talking about Gilles and Anna. They are members here.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Just found a place that will make saddlebags to your specs if you wish. Just contact them and tell them what you want and they'll sew them up for you.

Pack Saddle & Horse Packing Equipment


----------

